

Programming language subreddits and their choice of words - Dobiasd
https://github.com/Dobiasd/programming-language-subreddits-and-their-choice-of-words/blob/master/README.md

======
Dobiasd
With this small fun project I do not intend to start a flame war. (But go
ahead nonetheless if you like to. :D) It is just meant to be perhaps a bit
entertaining. ;) Criticism of any kind is welcome.

~~~
thescrewdriver
If you want something to make the front page best not to post it during US
night-time.

